# Twins



## ajohn (Feb 14, 2020)

Picked up these twins at a swap meet.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 14, 2020)

RB# 1711. Call them the twins cause I got two for the price of one


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 14, 2020)

Can’t tell-quarts or midgets?


----------



## ajohn (Feb 14, 2020)

Midgets


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 15, 2020)

Nice pair of jars.


----------

